# There's not enough Beetle build threads on here....



## redmk2bunny (Jul 26, 2007)

Whats the deal? Why aren't people building their Beetles any more? Well as soon as i figure out how to post pics I'm starting a mild build on my 02 glx 1.8t:laugh: Suspensions in route and other goodies to come, YAY!


----------



## VWBugman00 (Mar 17, 2009)

redmk2bunny said:


> Whats the deal? Why aren't people building their Beetles any more? Well as soon as i figure out how to post pics I'm starting a mild build on my 02 glx 1.8t:laugh: Suspensions in route and other goodies to come, YAY!


 There have been so many build threads, I decided to not do one on my Beetle. I probably should have, as it would have motivated me to move faster. People are building their Beetles, though not as many as with the Golfs and Jettas. You can see the major stuff I've done with mine in my sig.


----------



## redmk2bunny (Jul 26, 2007)

I've done the GTi's and the Jettas, a Rocco. This is like my 18th watercooled. I just thought it would be fun to do a little thread


----------



## redmk2bunny (Jul 26, 2007)

[/URL]


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

I'm putting an R32 engine in my Beetle. Just haven't bothered to do a build thread I guess.


----------



## redmk2bunny (Jul 26, 2007)

Well... Start posting! I need some motivation.  I'm just starting with this one. Next week the coils show up then I dunno yet I would love to do an RSi conversion but the funds just aren't there. That R32 shoehorned in there looks pretty sick though.


----------



## VWBugman00 (Mar 17, 2009)

SMG8vT said:


> I'm putting an R32 engine in my Beetle. Just haven't bothered to do a build thread I guess.


 Nice, I bet that's going to be a kick. Going AWD?


----------



## redmk2bunny (Jul 26, 2007)

So I received my new coilovers yesterday, YAY!!!!! 







[/URL] 

Time for the soft factory sport suspension to get lost. 
[img][URL="http://www.flickr.com/photos/redmk2bunny/8026305527/"][IMG]http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8173/8026305527_3abe13fb16.jpg[/URL]Looks like a scared cat. 

[img][URL="http://www.flickr.com/photos/redmk2bunny/8026307919/"][IMG]http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8038/8026307919_5a3ccc869c.jpg[/URL] 
New mounts, bearings, balljoints... 
[img][URL="http://www.flickr.com/photos/redmk2bunny/8026310026/"][IMG]http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8315/8026310026_26a7d8460b.jpg[/URL] 
Next week poly bushings, slotted rotors, a good brake detailing, adjustable swaybar links (possible swaybar if i can source one out) and what ever else i can afford:D 

It has a much better stance now:thumbup: It will change a bit tomorrow when I get it aligned and corner weighted. 
[img] [URL="http://www.flickr.com/photos/redmk2bunny/8026311634/"][IMG]http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8029/8026311634_8af6eaaa3f.jpg[/URL]


----------



## VWBugman00 (Mar 17, 2009)

redmk2bunny said:


> So I received my new coilovers yesterday, YAY!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## redmk2bunny (Jul 26, 2007)

That pic was taken right as i put it on the ground. It settled about half an inch more and then i realized the sway bar was rubbing. I ordered up the 25mm neuspeed setup from one of the local shops. After that's installed I will probably go another inch or so. Just to tuck the wheels a little bit.  But winter is coming and then its time for Hakkas, steelies, mud flaps, and spool the suspension all the way up.


----------



## redmk2bunny (Jul 26, 2007)

This is my temporary fix for now... 







[/URL]


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

You don't even need the front swaybar I've run without for years.


----------



## redmk2bunny (Jul 26, 2007)

You crazy!!!! Are you at least running with a lower tie bar?


----------



## redmk2bunny (Jul 26, 2007)

Oh and thank you bugman00 for the complement. I felt rude not acknowledging it :banghead:


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

Nope. Makes no difference other than a little more oversteer which I personally like.


----------



## redmk2bunny (Jul 26, 2007)

How would one change a belt on that 3.2l swap? 
Really just a little under steer... Hmmm. Unfortunately I already ordered it. You coulda said something earlier.


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

You could always sell it since it's brand new. The install is a nightmare and the subframe bolts are one time use stretch bolts so to do it properly you want to replace those and they're not cheap! I ran a Neuspeed FSB before, ended up selling it when the axles kept hitting it when I aired out but I never rubbed axle when I was on coils. 

Oversteer is actually a good thing in a fun car, I run a 28mm RSB to add even more. It's kind of funny, with no FSB and a big RSB the car handles very evenly, it doesn't really oversteer or understeer it's a nice balance.


----------



## redmk2bunny (Jul 26, 2007)

I already ordered those 034 motorsport aluminium subframe bushings and bolts $50  And It's not that bad to swap out the sway bar with a lift and a screw jack


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

Yeah a lift would help!


----------



## redmk2bunny (Jul 26, 2007)

I have a couple of buddies with shops. It helps... :laugh: BRAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!


----------



## OmahaTDI (Jul 8, 2008)

redmk2bunny said:


> So I received my new coilovers yesterday, YAY!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## VWBugman00 (Mar 17, 2009)

redmk2bunny said:


> Oh and thank you bugman00 for the complement. I felt rude not acknowledging it :banghead:


No worries bud eace:


----------



## redmk2bunny (Jul 26, 2007)

They are RSK coils $329, shipped. I did some research and they are actually built by FK. I've let some buddies try them out first :sly: hahaha. One friend has had hers for two years with two winters and they are still mint. No leaks, no bangs, not an issue except the alignment twice a year. But seriously for the price they are a decent setup. Obviously the ride is stiffer but no harsh banging, no bump steer, and with the new balljoints and bushing/bearing kits ( drowned in silglide) they are awesome. I live in Minnesota, the roads here suck but so far I've put 300 miles on them and not one issue. I got it aligned and corner weighted last night and it's sooooooo [email protected]#$king sweet. 65 MPH cloverleafs with no problem :laugh:


----------



## OmahaTDI (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks for the background & testimonial on them!

I appreciate it


----------



## redmk2bunny (Jul 26, 2007)

Anytime :laugh:


----------



## redmk2bunny (Jul 26, 2007)

This is my buddy Jeff. He is The Alignment Guy in Minneapolis. He knows his stuff he does it well and hes inexpensive


----------



## .Ant (Jun 7, 2011)

*FV-QR*

Yeah, you don't need a sway bar. Haven't had one in a long time in my mk4. TT/R32 spindle/LCA swap is a nice project though. Car handled much better after I did it.


----------



## GVZBORA (Nov 13, 2008)

Hey Like the look of the bug so far. Jeff is awesome. Any plans for the motor yet?


----------



## redmk2bunny (Jul 26, 2007)

I dunno yet on the motor. After I'm done with the suspension and brakes then I will build up on the motor. Nothing too obnoxious though.


----------



## GVZBORA (Nov 13, 2008)

Cool. Ya I plan on doing the same in mine. Want to get it handling and stopping better and eventually get about 250-300whp out of the thing. Lots of work to do yet though. Let me know if you ever need help with anything. Not too far from St. Paul.:thumbup:


----------



## redmk2bunny (Jul 26, 2007)

Cool man thanks. I'd for sure like to check out your Beetle. PM me sometime we can hang or some s#!t. It's looking like my Audi sold so I'm gonna have a good chunk of change to play with here soon. I'm thinking Apr or Revo and some exhaust to match up to the downpipe and a little growl  I've got some EBC slotted rotors for the front but I need some rears now and SS lines.


----------



## sumtenzfunky (Oct 2, 2008)

We are around..beetle owners unite!! My 1.8t big turbo bug with watermeth cruising the strip at h20


----------



## redmk2bunny (Jul 26, 2007)

Nice


----------



## Good Old Car (Jan 19, 2007)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4300859-I-miss-her-already...
My build thread was posted long time ago.. It's under the knife now doing AWD and turbo kit. RSi OEM kit is ready to put on after it done.

I will update the thread when I have gotten some free time.


----------



## sumtenzfunky (Oct 2, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

I was thinking about doin a thread here too. 
Thinkin about shaving the emblems and fender lines. Int is in the shop now w TS style seats. Just replaced the front struts w koni..no swap just yet..but hopefully b4 spring. 









Please post any thread links here..Ill try and update the top post as much as possible.. maybe they will eventually stick it to the top.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4804279-Beetle-Build-Project-thread-links


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

Looks good! Don't shave the fender lines, it's been done and they're very prone to cracking which looks terrible.


----------



## sumtenzfunky (Oct 2, 2008)

Nice vert!!!..how the hell do u open your trunk with the spoiler!?


----------



## VWBugman00 (Mar 17, 2009)

sumtenzfunky said:


> Nice vert!!!..how the hell do u open your trunk with the spoiler!?


Trunk?! What trunk? :laugh:


----------



## redmk2bunny (Jul 26, 2007)

Wow, that look so sick  How much of a pain was that dash/inst. cluster fab?


----------



## redmk2bunny (Jul 26, 2007)

I've never really liked the convertibles, but now I'm changing my mind. NIce!!! Oh and I agree don't shave the fenders. I looks kind weird.

Well Mine is on hold for a little while. :banghead: Got some family thing that take priority. As soon as there's some thing new I will post :wave:


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

Thanx...I wont shave em now. I drive it everyday so it will crack if its prone to it. The trunk actually opens and far better than I expected. But its more of a rear glove box than trunk...lol

Oh..the dash was easier the second time..
Check this out tho..not mine...found it after I did mine...great info.
http://srqcustoms.com/Blog/


----------



## redmk2bunny (Jul 26, 2007)

[/URL]


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

I sold mine ... hence no more build.


----------



## VR6BUG (May 13, 2005)

mines back under the knife with n=some new tricks, the IDF guys are getting things going again after is been tucked away in there shop for a 2 years


----------



## redmk2bunny (Jul 26, 2007)

What are you going to do?!! :laugh:


----------



## leonardodecappiccuno (Oct 17, 2008)

Pic of my ultra small battery and AWIC header tank upgrade









Regards Lenny


----------



## redmk2bunny (Jul 26, 2007)

Looks good! What has all been done to it? What's with the shut off valve?


----------



## leonardodecappiccuno (Oct 17, 2008)

redmk2bunny said:


> Looks good! What has all been done to it? What's with the shut off valve?


Ha Ha, where do I start. She is a rebuilt 18t, with forged rods, baffled sump, peliquin LSD, new water and oil pumps, Franken F4h-t turbo, 386cc injectors, JBS exhaust mani, milltek full system to include
sports cat, full R32 front brakes, 300mm ECS rears, Weitec coil overs, Whiteline ARBs front and back, Tyrolsport smic converted to a water/air charge cooler, with a meziere pump, and frozen boost rad and fan. RSI Cup body via VW Racing in the UK, and three sets of alloys, including a original set of RSI OZ 9" by 18", that's about it. One pic below from local show a few weeks ago









Regards Lenny

ps if you wish to see a full thread go to GTINI web site and look under the section ( general tuning )
and you will see the build thread RSI Bug is on its way guys
pppps and the shut off valve is just below an auto air vent, which vents off any air in the water/air system.


----------



## VWBugman00 (Mar 17, 2009)

leonardodecappiccuno said:


> Ha Ha, where do I start. She is a rebuilt 18t, with forged rods, baffled sump, peliquin LSD, new water and oil pumps, Franken F4h-t turbo, 386cc injectors, JBS exhaust mani, milltek full system to include
> sports cat, full R32 front brakes, 300mm ECS rears, Weitec coil overs, Whiteline ARBs front and back, Tyrolsport smic converted to a water/air charge cooler, with a meziere pump, and frozen boost rad and fan. RSI Cup body via VW Racing in the UK, and three sets of alloys, including a original set of RSI OZ 9" by 18", that's about it. One pic below from local show a few weeks ago
> 
> 
> ...


I like it Lenny, nicely done.


----------



## redmk2bunny (Jul 26, 2007)

Sexy.


----------



## redmk2bunny (Jul 26, 2007)

Took a few pictures a week ago. Decided it was too high off the ground. So I took another inch out of the rear and a 1/4" in the front. haven't took any pics of that yet but ...








[/URL]







[/URL]







[/URL]


----------



## redmk2bunny (Jul 26, 2007)

Also did a tune up and a new PCV and now I've decided to loose the SAi system and EVAP. Waiting for my block off plate and resistors to show:laugh:








[/URL]







[/URL]

Also cleaned the Garage so I can work this winter. It was 60 on Thanksgiving and 18 on black friday. Gotta love Minnesota :mad:
[img][URL="http://www.flickr.com/photos/redmk2bunny/8217145641/"][IMG]http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8062/8217145641_ab89b55438.jpg[/URL]


----------



## redmk2bunny (Jul 26, 2007)

So I picked up a new toy today... Forge007 dv. Wow I didn't think it would make much of a difference but it did. 
Also picked up a set of snow tyres. Figured I would use the oem 17 s for winter and find sometime stupid in the spring.:laugh:


----------



## 4SEVEN3 (Aug 26, 2010)

Hey!
I dont know If you would call it a "build" but Im sllllooooooolllllyyyy working on my NB
So far:
Enkei RPF-1 16x8
BFG Advantage tires (need something I can get mileage out of)
Bilstein race struts
H&R race springs (2.5in drop)
Deisel Geek skid plate
Neuspeed stainless brake lines
Neuspeed intake

Future plans:
Sway bars
LCA bushings
Slotted brake rotors
new headliner (this spring...its already falling! )
New speakers
Currently working on "degunking" the rubber coating off the interior plastic

Plans in the distant future
Boxster brakes
I want to do some sort of engine swap in the future...Id like to do a VR6 but itll HAVE to be in sleeper mode! (no weird dash panel) (and the suspension would have to be modified)

lots of things Id like to do....well see how it works out!?
enough with my rambling


----------



## VWBugman00 (Mar 17, 2009)

I do like the Enkei wheels. I've been looking into those myself, though in the 17" variety. The 16's just seem too small to me. I do however love the fact that they're so damn light! Keep up the good work on it.


----------



## 4SEVEN3 (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks! I went with the 16's for both weight and budget. I want to put on larger wheels, especially if I'm looking at larger brakes in the future.


Sent from my iPhone using X-ray radiation


----------



## redmk2bunny (Jul 26, 2007)

Looking good, very clean. I had a set of those on a MK2 a couple of years back.








[/URL]
So I just finished the SAI removal and sent a set of 16"steelies to my budxy in duluth. He is going to put alittle dish on them. I'm thinking 8" in the front and 9" in the rear. Also going to notch the frame in the spring so some 16"steelies will tuck under the fender. 

Also the new DV, yay! 
[img][URL="http://www.flickr.com/photos/redmk2bunny/8242475990/"][IMG]http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8482/8242475990_2297772552.jpg[/URL]
I love how my boost doesn't die off at 4k anymore.
:laugh:
Plus an early Xmas present from my Mom, AWE pedal set.
[img][URL="http://www.flickr.com/photos/redmk2bunny/8289328366/"][IMG]http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8340/8289328366_3a7d0b4c84.jpg[/URL] :)


----------



## redmk2bunny (Jul 26, 2007)

Ok, I finally got a moment to put some new stuff up. 








[/URL] 
Wintermode!!!!

[img][URL="http://www.flickr.com/photos/redmk2bunny/8261502989/"][IMG]http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8198/8261502989_8be06a6df9.jpg[/URL]
Starting with some suspension raising and thread protection. I spooled them up to my desired height, lubed with a anti-seize slash PB blaster mix. Wrapped with electrical tape and then duct tape. Hopefully they will stay nice and lubey by spring.

[img][URL="http://www.flickr.com/photos/redmk2bunny/8283344647/"][IMG]http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8491/8283344647_c531b17dc7.jpg[/URL]
Some Sparco flaps :D They're kinda ugly but no more street smutch flying in my window anymore.
Also picked up a set of Nitto SN2'2 for like $150. They are no Hakka's but I have had no complaints as of yet.:thumbup:


----------



## 4SEVEN3 (Aug 26, 2010)

I love it! That's a good looking bug, I had no idea Sparco made mud flaps! I had toyed around with the idea of "rallying" my car and those mud flaps are near perfect! Good looking VDub!


----------



## redmk2bunny (Jul 26, 2007)

Oh yeah Sparco has been making flaps for a while. These are cheap too, $19 a pair, which is cheaper than buying semi mud flaps and cutting them down. That's what we used to do in the old scca club rally days. This is just winter-mode though. Come spring ,so far, it gets frame notch and slammed :laugh:


----------

